# 2011 Cannondale



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.81496.com/jouhou/road/cannondale2011/cannondale.html


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

That is pretty aggressive marketing if the Supersix is the only Carbon "race" bike. Is there no SRAM CAAD either? Also makes me glad I have the 2010 matte black frame.


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

well i hope those prices are gonna be different when they come to the US...........cuz on that site the CAAD10-1 is listed at 359,000 JPY.....which converts to around $4,000 USD


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

Devastator said:


> That is pretty aggressive marketing if the Supersix is the only Carbon "race" bike. Is there no SRAM CAAD either? Also makes me glad I have the 2010 matte black frame.



i heard from a reliable source that the US market will be getting a SRAM option and only the US market will have that option:thumbsup:


----------



## tomato (May 16, 2002)

CdaleNut said:


> well i hope those prices are gonna be different when they come to the US...........cuz on that site the CAAD10-1 is listed at 359,000 JPY.....which converts to around $4,000 USD


Regardless of the exchange rate, Japan prices are generally double those of the U.S.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

Benchmarking against Japan to US is not equal.

The red looks nice.


----------

